# Hotronix® Video Shows How To Change A Heat Press On/Off Switch



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Find out how to replace the on/off switch in your Hotronix® Auto Clam or Maxx™ Clam series heat press quickly and easily in this recent addition to the manufacturer’s Do-It-Yourself Parts Replacement video library. 

Starting with the parts, part numbers, and tools you’ll need and a brief review of safety precautions, the short clip shows how to change out the switch in a few simple steps. The video demonstrates each part of the process up-close with clear, easy-to-follow directions. A pdf of the instructions also is offered for download. 

Visit Heat Press How to Part Replacement | Stahlsâ€™ Hotronix and click on “How to Change A Heat Press On/Off Switch” to add this quick and easy to your do-it-yourself heat-press maintenance capabilities. Professional support also is available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year.

For more information, call Hotronix® at (800) 727-8520 or visit www.hotronix.com. 

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520 or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

